
Mozilla software rebranded by Debian - type0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_software_rebranded_by_Debian
======
tf2manu994
Read through this and it made me remember Thunderbird :(

The iceweasel Matt bit was neat though.

